# Slot car racing with lionel trains



## salo (Nov 29, 2006)

For all of you folks who were children in the 70's, I recall seeing a lionel train set combined with a slot car racing set in one of those large catalogs from Sears or JC Penneys. If my memory serves me correctly, I believe it was a tyco slot car set with a Lionel O-scale train set. The cars actually crossed the tracks. This was back during the mid seventies around Christmas time, I was young so I could be mistaken. If anyone recalls seeing one please post so I know I didn't just imagine it.
Thanks


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

salo said:


> For all of you folks who were children in the 70's, I recall seeing a lionel train set combined with a slot car racing set in one of those large catalogs from Sears or JC Penneys. If my memory serves me correctly, I believe it was a tyco slot car set with a Lionel O-scale train set. The cars actually crossed the tracks. This was back during the mid seventies around Christmas time, I was young so I could be mistaken. If anyone recalls seeing one please post so I know I didn't just imagine it.
> Thanks


I can _not_ verify a Lionel O ga. train/HO slot car set, but I _do_ recall HO train/HO race sets, including the special grade crossing roadway sections.


----------



## salo (Nov 29, 2006)

Last night I actually did find the crossing track on e-bay Aurora with HO train track.
So you are 100% right. I thought it was o-scale, still pretty interesting. 
I wouldn't mind seeing the manufactures come back with a set that included some sort of car/truck motion either racing or general running around. It would add alot to the animation of a display. Plus give others in the room a chance to control some part of the action. Thanks


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hi guys......

Im one of the regulars on the slot car portion of Hobby Talk.Stumbled on this post while looking for info on small motors that might be used to scratch build HO scale slot cars.

Here is a little history on what Salo originally asked:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/History.html

I know that there were some O gauge slots in the early '60's.Aurora did some as well as Gilbert,and I THINK Lionel did as well.I could be wrong.
One real hard to find race set from that era was James Bond 007 Race Set Gilbert Aurora O Gauge Scale.They go by ocassionally on epay.A search might show a pic or two.

Hope this helps at least a little

Mike


----------



## salo (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Mike
Thanks for the history. I just purchased a HO Bachmann train set for the kids for Christmas and now I just won a tyco HO crossing track on E-bay so I can join my Old Tyco with the HO set and have some fun. With the kids of course. It is good to be a kid at heart , thanks guys


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

But lets be honest now.With that set up,the real fun is playing "beat the high speed freight train" with the slots. :wave: 

Glad I could help a little.

I hope you and the kids have a million laughs. :hat: 

Mike


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

salo said:


> ...I wouldn't mind seeing the manufactures come back with a set that included some sort of car/truck motion either racing or general running around. It would add alot to the animation of a display. Plus give others in the room a chance to control some part of the action...


Do you know about Tyco's US-1 Trucking?

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycous1trucking/index.html


----------



## salo (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, I'll checkout your link. Salo
I just had to come back here real quick and add a little comment, I had no idea you could have that much animation with a "race set" sort of toy.
While it is fun to beat the freight train, you can definitly add some realism with the US-1 trucking accessories.
Thanks a bunch for showing me all the extras. 
I still look forward to hitting my first "toy train", you know just to see what happens.
Very cool


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> But lets be honest now.With that set up,the real fun is playing "beat the high speed freight train" with the slots. :wave:
> 
> Glad I could help a little.
> 
> ...


 
Or setting up the reenacttment of the Dodge Charger impaling itself into the locomotive ala Dirty Mary/Crazy Larry movie from the early 70s. ( I believe that was the title).  rr


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

thats sounds sweet but never seen it....check out ebay


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Don't forget setting up the video camera for those hi speed train indy car accidents. and just for fun, we always had either a farm or playground set up right near the crossings.......demented we were.....


----------



## Maz HOF 2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Aurora HO Slot & Tyco HO Train Combo Set*

This was marketed in the 1960's by a Cleveland company, Parkway Industries, I think, that married Aurora Slots and Tyco Trains together. Note the Aurora Road/Rail/Race box in the upper LH corner of the pic, and the TYCO box that was also included:








(BTW: Not Everything shown, was included in the original set.) It's fascinating to see those two companies' output combined to make this much-treasured set, considering the fierce competition between them, once TYCO began offering their 1/64 slot car sets in the mid-1960s.


----------



## Maz HOF 2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

The extra items shown in the above pic were added to that grouping, in order to supply enough Aurora stuff to mimic an impressive combo of road and rail, that was depicted in the back of the Aurora Model Motoring Catalogs of the day, which had a section of "suggested" layout possibilities. I'm sorry that I don't have an adequate scan.


----------

